# Koi angels breeding



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Well I'm blessed again!Just noticed my koi angel has laid a pretty good amount of eggs on a leaf .These angels are not particulary large,nor have I had them 6 months even.I haven't even read about this journey I'm now on,but I guess it's time to learn a little about angels.Anyone with info I would love to hear from you and get some tips.They laid eggs in my 180G an active community.I do have another tank(33 long{4feetx12 inches}),that was awaiting my next fishing excursion.Will this tank be ok for them?Can I move the plant and parents to the tank(I would use water from 180,as 33g is average I remove for waterchanges)?Here we go with angels I guess!


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

So caught off guard I forgot to insert photo.Here's one and there are two others in main gallery,and I just started a new album"angels" in my photo gallery.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

A 33 would be fine for the pair. If you move them make sure that air doesn't touch the eggs, and being the first time they may stress out and eat the eggs anyway. But being that you have a proven pair I would move them anyway and then let nature take its course.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Thanks Susan! The eggs were gone this a.m. .I read to leave them alone first time or two as to not interupt their breeding behavior.I get so excited when I discover "little" suprises, that I think I temporarly lose any knowledge or sense I ever had! I started 33Long with new water last night and existing sponge filter,and will move the pair maybe today,since the eggs are gone.I'm not sure if both fish participated or not.The angel I saw with the eggs vent seemed blunt,not pointy so maybe it was only the female.They are the only two angels in tank so I'll just run with happy thoughts and exercise the patients I'm gainning with my discus.Hopefully more to come with this pair also!


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

Depending on the fish and # of fish in the community, chances of surviving are slim! (At least in my community of ~ 30 fish) When you get serious, I'd recommend moving the pair out to another tank with fewer fish. 

It's easy for the parents to keep the other angels away, but almost impossible for them to keep 25 neons/guppies/corys away.

Very exciting, congrats. couple weeks to a month and they should be laying again!


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I expected 0 survivors but would have liked to see if the eggs were even fertile.I will be moving them to a 33long(48x12) probably today.I've read they will lay on slate so I will place two pieces with them.Does it really take weeks for next batch?My discus lay every 4-6 days like clockwork!Thanks for info and yes very exciting for me,along with very unexpected,as I thought they would have to be much larger.Nothing besides my kribs and swords stand a chance of raising fry in the 180 as it is packed!


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

One trick with eggs, once they are laid, you need to leave the light on 24/7 till eggs hatch and fry free swimming.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Lights 24/7 is also recommened for the discus fry(if I ever get any).Would the room light(on ceiling{2 x60 watts}) work good enough.I was going to change to a dimmer switch anyway so it wouldn't be like totall daytime always(there are other tanks in same room{you know what I mean? HA HA!}),but still allow better visability.
Also read Angelfish usa site and they raise all eggs artificially.Can I leave parents with fry for first week or two?I would rather do it this way.
They are drip acclimating to the 33long right now so fancy new home of their own for the new couple!


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Yes you can leave with parents, my pair has a tendency to eat the fry around 10 days old so have a tank set up to try artificially hatching and raising.

By the look of the eggs in the pic they were viable. Bad eggs as you know will turn white, but most of those look more of an amber color.

Angels can be bad at eating the first few batches, it takes them through a learning curve. One advantage of the pair being in a smaller tank, once the eggs are laid you can remove the parents anytime and not mess with moving the eggs.


----------



## angelfishusa (Dec 28, 2012)

They will give you a lot more spawns. Once they are in their own tank and comfortable they can spawn every 7 to 10 days. Not all pairs will take care of their eggs or fry, and those that do, usually start after a few spawns. We have some great parent raisers and some that will never parent raise. As far as moving eggs (if you want to raise the fry artificially, you do not need to worry about air touching the eggs at all. In fact, when we did a seminar and needed some photo's of the eggs, we had the eggs out for 1-2 minutes and had great hatch rates on those spawns. I have alot of info on raising angelfish on my website, and i'm sure after you move the pair you will have plenty of fry.
Good luck


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Thank you Susan & Angelfishusa.I'm very excited and feel very fortunate that I have such great luck with all my fish!The kio are now in their 33 long with 2 slates(I will get terracotta flower pots that fit in tank today.)
I appreciate the every 7-10 day info as that is very similiar to info for my discus who lay eggs every4-7 days like clock work.
I transfered them to similiar water(all new,but same source and pH7.4-7.6),and started to slowly "cut "the water with RO.Will they appreciate a much lower pH like my discus?If so I could probably get them down to pH6.2 or so with my RO/DI. 
And one more maybe silly sounding question(for this post);I breed livebearers(swordtails)and found that lets say a lyretail does not always breed "true" and that they seem like labrador retrievers in that they shoot all colors(I know why), but will the kio angels breed true since they can't mix (with other colors) and don't have same physical capabilities of swords?


----------

